# GoToMyPC firewall problem



## hubie (Aug 28, 2008)

I use the remote access software GOTOMYPC. I use it for 3 computers and it works fine. Just recently, one of the computers wont work. I called GOTOMYPC support, and they say it's a "software firewall". We have uninstalled all cases of Norton and other antivirus software. Still, cant connect.

Does anyone have any ideas? They said to give our IT dept this link: http://www.citrixonline.com/iprange. 

We dont have an IT department!


----------



## mechanicalmetal (Nov 12, 2008)

Reinstall software and see if that fixes the problem. Completely uninstall, download again, install. Also try turning off your Windows firewall temporarily. If this is the solution, I will show you how to open ports on your Windows firewall.

Take care


----------

